
Ask HN: What note-taking application do you use? - tejas1mehta
Does anyone know of a note-taking application that has that ability to add labels to notes, has advanced filters and has regular expression search?
======
alphanumeric0
May I suggest taking notes by hand? There was at least one study that
determined taking notes by hand forces you to summarize the information, and
so you end up increasing your recall as a result.
([https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-learning-
secret...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-learning-secret-don-t-
take-notes-with-a-laptop/))

~~~
stewbrew
Humanity survived without apps for quite a long time. I'm not sure though the
comparison would yield the same result for information retrieval.

------
stewbrew
VIM + ((vim)?grep|ack|at|...)

That said. I also liked TiddlyWiki.

